# 44mag Revolvers



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

I love the 44mag, I have owned 3 different types of Desert Eagles in 44mag but never a revolver, in fact...I have never owned a revolver period and feel I should get one for the range.

My only criteria is it is DA, can handle full house 44s (I loaded 240gr XTPs over 24.2gr H110 for my Deagle) and has a long barrel

I found a Ruger Super Redhawk 9.5" for just under 820 shipped + NICS...any reason I shouldnt grab that one?

Thanks yall

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Nope, no good reason to let that get away.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> I love the 44mag, I have owned 3 different types of Desert Eagles in 44mag but never a revolver, in fact...I have never owned a revolver period and feel I should get one for the range.
> 
> My only criteria is it is DA, can handle full house 44s (I loaded 240gr XTPs over 24.2gr H110 for my Deagle) and has a long barrel
> 
> ...


Pre-gun grabber M29 S+W

I won't buy anything new from them swine


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

S&W 629 would be my ONLY choice. It's the gold standard for a 44 mag revolver, IMHO. Price is the same.

I'm done with Rugers. MY last 3 Rugers have been a major disappointment. SR-762 was the least accurate AR-10 I've ever seen. LCP was a jamming POS. Vaquero 45 colt wouldn't hit a 8 inch plate at 20 yards, 2 out of 6 shots.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Here's a Colt Anaconda for less than $2k
Colt Anaconda, 44 Rem Mag

And a S&W 629
http://www.gunsinternational.com/gu...629-4-44-magnum-pr33335-.cfm?gun_id=100761460


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Chipper said:


> S&W 629 would be my ONLY choice. It's the gold standard for a 44 mag revolver, IMHO. Price is the same.
> 
> I'm done with Rugers. MY last 3 Rugers have been a major disappointment. SR-762 was the least accurate AR-10 I've ever seen. LCP was a jamming POS. Vaquero 45 colt wouldn't hit a 8 inch plate at 20 yards, 2 out of 6 shots.


I've used a M29 w/ 8 3/4" barrel to "flip" woodchucks out to 75 yds shooting SA.

When S+W jumped on the Clintoon gun grabber bandwagon in the 1990s, never again a S+W product. They showed their yellow snake underbelly again, when they brought out T/C arms and renigged on the transferable lifetime warranty on all those hawkins and renegades that built the company along with the Contender and Encore. When TC was still in NH you could call them up, talk with a human straight up

IMHO if you want a real dandy long range pistol, but one shot at a time, find a pre-S+W TC Encore. They made barrels from .22 up to .416 rigby (ouch!)


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Chipper said:


> S&W 629 would be my ONLY choice. It's the gold standard for a 44 mag revolver, IMHO. Price is the same.
> 
> I'm done with Rugers. MY last 3 Rugers have been a major disappointment. SR-762 was the least accurate AR-10 I've ever seen. LCP was a jamming POS. Vaquero 45 colt wouldn't hit a 8 inch plate at 20 yards, 2 out of 6 shots.


Are you shooting steel cases in your LCP? I bought one for my youngest daughter. It shoots brass case and hollow points well but is a jam-o-matic with cheap wolf steel cased ammo.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Love my S&W Model 29


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have a 629 4 inch, Have had it for 30 years, will have it till I die.

Has never failed me and is one of my bump in the night handguns.

It is loaded with black talon for home defense. 

I use 44 special loads for target shooting with it, strictly to protect my wrist and elbow.

I get to shoot a lot of different handguns and long guns as part of my business, the arm and shoulder wear is becoming a problem.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

I guess what I am looking for is something with a comfortable grip, can handle full house loads and preferably a 6" or longer barrel - the barrel length is personal preference I thinks long autos are ugly for the most part

I like the rounded grip of the 629 which is why I like the Super Redhawk those other cowboy grip styles look painful

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Here's a Colt Anaconda for less than $2k
> Colt Anaconda, 44 Rem Mag
> 
> And a S&W 629
> "Smith & Wesson 629-4 .44 Magnum (PR33335)


That Colt is a mighty handsome gun. Had sorta slipped my mind about Colt making .44 mags. I lugged around a Trooper Mark something or other in .357 mag. Was a highly accurate gun..in fact the first time I shot..after quite a few years of using the SW 28..the score went way up. Had excellent crisp sights and pretty close to. a bull barrel on it. The trigger was way too hard to pull and they claimed there wasnt much way to lighten it up since it used some kind leaf springs instead of coil springs..so a person could not go in there and strart cutting on the rebound spring which was highly simple to do on a SW. We could tune then Model 28s down to the sneeze em off stage..lol. I might get the colt if it has a good trigger. I still cant stand the cylinder release. Smith and Ruger are better on that .


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

I have a super redhawk with a 6" barrel and I love it. its not really the prettiest gun out there but it can shoot any 44 mag round including the buffalo bore stuff that they warm is not for some pistols. It weights enough to help deal with recoil but not so much that you dislike caring it. You will be happy with your investment.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Hey Uncle Slippy..Wiki says them Colts in question now have a good trigger..so that must be right. They musta wised up and started building em right or at least not on the pattern of the Trooper model. Maybe has the innards of a Python.hmm
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colt_Anaconda


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Smith 29, 629 classic, 629 Mountain gun.
Cannot go wrong


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Go ahead,make your day. Just get one!


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I had a Super Red Hawk .44 mag , I should have never sold it .


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

If I was going to buy a 44 Mag Revolver....my first choice would be a Ruger Super Red Hawk, Ruger Redhawk or S&W in that order. Especially if the loads are gonna be on the stout side. I have owned all three! The Smith is gone. a Fine weapon but cant handle the steady diet of full throttle loads as well as the Rugers can. The Redhawk will take more punishment than you can tolerate, the Super Redhawk will out live you! The Super Redhawks are about 999.99 here at most places, so 850.00 doesnt sound bad at all.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

You cannot go wrong with a Redhawk! They are built like a tank and will handle anything you feed it!...JM2C


----------



## hag (May 19, 2016)

I've got the 629 and love it.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

I reallt appreciate all of the feedback gentlemen, I will pursue the Super Red Hawk when I get paid (I get paid once a month...) 

Anyone know if porting is worthwhile for barrel longetivity or is that another stupid gimmick? As I mentioned I know nothing about revolvers

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> I reallt appreciate all of the feedback gentlemen, I will pursue the Super Red Hawk when I get paid (I get paid once a month...)
> 
> Anyone know if porting is worthwhile for barrel longetivity or is that another stupid gimmick? As I mentioned I know nothing about revolvers
> 
> ...


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

You don't need porting with a 44mag. Now if your looking at a 500 S&W that's another story.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Thanks Slip and Chipper, I figured it was some BS I know how usual porting works and it sucks at night

I figure if I could tame a 44mag with a 5" that a 9.5" Revolver cant be that bad, I shot an Alaskan 2.5" in 454 and didnt die lol so I should be good to go

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

SOCOM42 is right. The velocity loss is minimal though in most cases and is more effective the higher the pressure of the loads being fired. It has nothing to do with barrel longevity. If I was going to do anything along this line....I would do something like Smith & Wesson has done with the 629 from the Performance Center or the X-Frame series handguns.


----------



## calcifer (Dec 7, 2016)

I do own a S&W 29-2 
I LOVE the gun and the caliber, but I think that this should not be a necessary gun in a "prepper collection"
The caliber is surely powerful, but it is hard to be controlled (and therefore to double the shot), the gun is heavy and the cartridge needs a lot of lead and powder to be reloaded.
There are tons of better choiches if the prepping is the final purpose.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

@calcifer this is not about prepping - just never had a revolver and I like the 44mag so I want to get one

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## calcifer (Dec 7, 2016)

oh, in this case I do confirm that a revolver in 44mag can give a HUGE amount of fun.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> I love the 44mag, I have owned 3 different types of Desert Eagles in 44mag but never a revolver, in fact...I have never owned a revolver period and feel I should get one for the range.
> 
> My only criteria is it is DA, can handle full house 44s (I loaded 240gr XTPs over 24.2gr H110 for my Deagle) and has a long barrel
> 
> ...


It may have a crappy trigger, and that is all that I can think of. Those things are tough guns,and you can load them HOT! 
Just keep an eye on the forcing cone if you do load +P+ . (I have taken the liberty of using the undefined term +P+ in a Magnum. I leave it to your good sense to define that.) It can be eroded, and that will destroy the accuracy, but, that takes a long time to happen.

(I had a SA Super Blackhawk, and it was a tough gun, Ruger is famous for that toughness.)


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

shooter said:


> I have a super redhawk with a 6" barrel and I love it. its not really the prettiest gun out there...


You're right. The way that the length of the barrel is thinner than the main body is not as 'Pretty' as the Ruger GP100 357 Mag. However there have been times where I thought the picture was ugly until I held the gun in my hand, never held a Super Redhawk.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I really like my Ruger Super Redhawk Alaskan 44MAG rig!


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Y'all don't need no wimpy little 44 Mag. Get a manly gun! Lol!

http://www.gunbroker.com/item/614605711
Dan Wesson 445 super magnum Empire State NY


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

SDF880 said:


> I really like my Ruger Super Redhawk Alaskan 44MAG rig!


That's good looking, that doesn't 'Suffer' from the thin barrel look of the 7.5" lol


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

I've had a super Blackhawk for about 20years. 1st thing I did when I got it was put a set of pachymier grips on it. Back when I was a younger man, I could hit pie plates all day long at 100yrds with reloads. I got to the point where it was the only thing, I used deer hunting. It's the only gun, I have that you couldn't pay me enough to sell.

Besides if you need to put a hole in an engine block it works pretty well.


----------

